# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ζώντας με διπολική διαταραχή...Να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξω.

## steven66

Καλησπέρα.
Σταύρο με λένε και εδώ και 3+ χρόνια πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή.
Ξεκίνησα με Risperdal,Xanax και Akineton,μετά για πολύ καιρό έπαιρνα Efexor και τώρα εδώ και 2 μήνες παίρνω Seroquel.
Παίρνω ένα των 20mg (κανονικό) το πρωί και ένα των 50mg (xr) το βράδυ.
Μου φέρνουν υπνηλία,πονοκέφαλο,ζαλάδα και κακοδιαθεσία...
Σε λιγότερες από 10 μέρες έχω ραντεβού με τον γιατρό μου και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει,γιατί δεν είμαι καθόλου ικανοποιημένος από το πως νοιώθω.
Δυστυχία,δυσφορία,κατάπτωσ η,μοναξιά,απαισιοδοξία...
Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από το Seroquel?

Καλό βράδυ και καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα Σταυρο και καλως ορισες!
και γω δυστυχως πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη εδω και πολλα χρονια.
εμπειρια απο seroquel δεν εχω,αλλα δυστυχως εχω εμπειρια απο πολλα αλλα φαρμακα.
παντως για το seroquel εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι απο τα καλυτερα φαρμακα γιατι λειτουργει ταυτοχρονα και σαν αντιψυχωσικο και σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο.
αν αυτο σε παρηγορει δεν εισαι ο μονος που υποφερει απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις!
κουραγιο!!!

----------


## LOY LOY

steven εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## steven66

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα και τα όμορφα λόγια σας.Εύχομαι και για εσας τα καλύτερα.

----------


## pelariry

σε τι φάση είσαι τώρα?
το σεροκουέλ φέρνει ύπνο κ είναι γενικά δύσκολο φάρμακο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σταυρο γεια σου!! Πασχω και γω απο διπολικη το μαθα πριν λιγο καιρο..το φαρμακο που γραφεις δεν το γνωριζω αλλα τα περισσοτερα εχουν αυτες τις παρενεργειες δλδ κουραση, ατονια , ζαλαδα κτλ μετα απο λιγο καιρο ομως συνηθως υποχωρουν οποτε υπομονη και καλη δυναμη!!

----------

